# Great Book, Back to Basics



## [email protected] (Mar 2, 2014)

I wanted to share a great book with anyone who is interested and has not already enjoyed it:
*Back to Basics: How to Learn and Enjoy Traditional American Skills*
Author: 
*Reader's Digest Editors *

ISBN-13: 
*9780895770868*

ISBN: 
*0895770865*

Publisher: Reader's Digest Association, Incorporate
Summary: With so many urban and suburban dwellers moving toward simplifying their lives, Reader's Digest has updated its popular Back to Basics series to provide the ultimate how-to book. It's packed with hundreds of projects and illustrated step-by-step sequences to help you learn to live more self-sufficiently, with sections on shelter, alternative energy sources, growing and preserving food, home crafts, and even recreation. Includes over 2,000 photos, diagrams and drawings.
View attachment 336932

There are later editions, but I loved this one. It can be found possibly at your local library, online, etc. I found a copy for a family member at Goodwill. Enjoy!


----------

